# Desktop Or Laptop Or Tablet?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which be you my friends?

Desktop

Laptop

Tablet


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I own a laptop (MacBook) and tablet. I actually have a laptop at work as well, although it is connected to a large monitor.

I have grown to hate my iPad. I don't know if it's the latest iOS or just my machine, but I get a lot of page crashes. If open multiple screens, it loses my spot on the original screen. I'm on TC and open another screen, it often logs me out of TC. I can't listen to music on YouTube while reading another web page. Etc.

I use it because I don't necessarily turn on my laptop every day.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Laptop for most of the things, tablet sometimes for convenience. Five years ago, I thought a desktop was superior, but that idea has gone out of the window for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm more into laptops. I need a full-sized keyboard, a lot of storage, a lot of ports, and a CD drive. But my wife just got one of those tablet/laptop combos, where the tablet part snaps on and off. That's pretty cool.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Laptop wins any day. The portability and powerful units are effectively a desktop.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am still preferring a desktop computer because I am used to a full-sized keyboard and a mouse. I do have a netbook computer and use touchpad on it, but it takes twice as long to do stuff with the touchpad and it is hard to see stuff on the small screen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Desktop at work, laptop at home, and tablet... I don't need to be connected to Internet 24/7 or take a gadget with me everywhere I go, so no tablets, and no iPhones either.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have both a desktop and a laptop. I use the desktop daily, as I like the comfort, big screen, etc. I use the laptop only when travelling.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love my laptop (although my desktops are much more incredible) because they are easy to carry.

However, I prefer the iPad a lot for housing music.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For everyday use while at home, a complete desktop system with printer, scanner, sound with woofer.

When I am on travel, the laptop is always along. 

Have thought about getting a tablet ... with a good sized screen for my pdf's of organ scores. I could play from the tablet at the console and quit having to print everything.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

I've always used my stone tablets but I'm thinking of upgrading to this latest fad called papyrus or something.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't really see the advantage of a tablet over a 13" laptop given the two. The laptop would have many more advantages. The tablet is really just a toy.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I can't really see the advantage of a tablet over a 13" laptop given the two. The laptop would have many more advantages. The tablet is really just a toy.


Nope my tablet isn't a toy. I use it for music education and hi fi playback from iTunes.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Desk top for printing, scanning, iTunes back-up etc. Laptop for everything else, with a mouse, though with my indifferent keyboard skills I have more and more used my voice recognition system for longer posts/documents, its only drawback being the time to set it going.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

PS I though a tablet was something you take each morning.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like the iPad Air is getting the most use around my household.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> I've always used my stone tablets but I'm thinking of upgrading to this latest fad called papyrus or something.


Have you tried vellum - sumptuously smooooth.

(I use a desktop.)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

Valium? Why would I need valium?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I just go with a desktop that's located in my private room; the idea of portability does not interest me. When on vacation, I take a break from all of it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

For those with laptops, do you also have a cooling pad to sit the laptop on? A cooling pad comes with small fans to give extra cooling power.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> For those with laptops, do you also have a cooling pad to sit the laptop on? A cooling pad comes with small fans to give extra cooling power.


Dear Art, after reading some of your posts I don't need a cooling pad because I start hyperventilating with anger and irritation and this functions as my cooling system for my computer. But deep down I think I probably love you.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I rather not have a tablet for reasons like they cost to much & for crimes reason such as i do not want it to be stolen.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

For digital music mac mini / DAC works fine for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> For those with laptops, do you also have a cooling pad to sit the laptop on? A cooling pad comes with small fans to give extra cooling power.


I had one for my previous model. The newer ones don't need it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> I rather not have a tablet for reasons like they cost to much & for crimes reason such as i do not want it to be stolen.


My iPads have extra security due to iCloud and iCloud locked iPads are impossible to hack through if stolen.

Laptops stolen are easier to resell.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

the tablet , iPad air, gets used the most. Wonderful piece of machinery, the big computer (an iMac) will probably not get replaced when it gives the ghost.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Jos said:


> the tablet , iPad air, gets used the most. Wonderful piece of machinery, the big computer (an iMac) will probably not get replaced when it gives the ghost.


What do you think of the MacBooks?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> What do you think of the MacBooks?


Overrated. I honestly prefer my PC gaming laptops for a better value.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> What do you think of the MacBooks?


Haven't got one, but they sure look the part! Also very expensive, especially the air with the beautiful aluminium casing.
For my use the iPad is an absolute blessing. Plug and play, big enough for easy reading, small enough for easy handling.

End of this Apple promo, unless they're transfering any money my way...


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Desktop + tablet.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> What do you think of the MacBooks?


overpriced junk


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jos said:


> Haven't got one, but they sure look the part! Also very expensive, especially the air with the beautiful aluminium casing.
> For my use the iPad is an absolute blessing. Plug and play, big enough for easy reading, small enough for easy handling.
> 
> End of this Apple promo, unless they're transfering any money my way...


I have a white plastic MacBook and that was not an experience I ever duplicated.

Very pricey and the casing even cracked on the MacBook .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Large laptop with full size keyboard for home and small laptop with SSD for travelling. I've tried friends' tablets and couldn't get on with them, I need a keyboard and mouse.

Both HP.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

GhenghisKhan said:


> overpriced junk





Albert7 said:


> Overrated. I honestly prefer my PC gaming laptops for a better value.


I don't have a MacBook because I think the product appears to cater for buyers that seem more interested in the visuals and applications involving the visuals. That might explain the way the whole thing looks, the very high pixel screens etc.

It is quite expensive given the specifications.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't have a MacBook because I think the product appears to cater for buyers that seem more interested in the visuals and applications involving the visuals. That might explain the way the whole thing looks, the very high pixel screens etc.
> 
> It is quite expensive given the specifications.


Yes... the extra cash that I would have used for a pricey MacBook (or Air or Pro) ended up being invested in RAM and upgrading the hard drive, both of which are happier all for it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Anybody got any comments about graphics cards in laptops? It gets pretty expensive with things like Nvdia 980M SLI. I can't afford it.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't have a MacBook because I think the product appears to cater for buyers that seem more interested in the visuals and applications involving the visuals. That might explain the way the whole thing looks, the very high pixel screens etc.
> 
> It is quite expensive given the specifications.


But they do hold their value. You can resell it after several years and still get a lot back.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> But they do hold their value. You can resell it after several years and still get a lot back.


Really? I never knew that. I thought all laptops become obsolete one way or another.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Anybody got any comments about graphics cards in laptops? It gets pretty expensive with things like Nvdia 980M SLI. I can't afford it.


There is no reason to get a Nvidia discrete graphics card in a laptop unless you are a hardcore gamer.

stick to the AMD A integrated graphics solution and it works well for basic gaming and for me, most importantly, iTunes playback.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I use my MacBook laptop the most, but I also have a desktop that I use for games. Unfortunately I prefer to listen to music through the MacBook which means I have to keep all my music on an external drive because there simply isn't enough room for it on the built-in SSD.


----------

